
Show HN: Unito – Sync Asana/Trello/GitHub/Jira/GitLab/Bitbucket/Wrike/Basecamp/+ - sunsetMurk
https://unito.io/
======
sunsetMurk
So.. I know this is a dupe of an old post[1] from ~2 years ago but I'm curious
on current thoughts of a tool like this. I'm finding myself in need of this,
and I just signed up and so far super easy and simple.

How do others approach the problem of syncing these tools when different teams
are using them for different aspects of the same project?

1-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12858432](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12858432)

